# wtf



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

So i had to fix a leak and saw how our guys did this double lav. They are from mexico. I don't understand economics i guess. How can our company afford them


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

buy them a new level to start with....makes you worth more to the company you work for...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Your company can afford them because the customer wants cheap, quality not neccessary.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

They can save on p traps that way


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> buy them a new level to start with....


How about buy them their first level.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plbgbiz said:


> How about buy them their first level.


I stand corrected...LOL


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Lmfao!


----------



## bowta360 (Jan 17, 2016)

Did they even prime the st. 22 going into that cross tee?


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

They may or may not have primed it. Im going to fix it.... I can't let it slide.


----------



## bowta360 (Jan 17, 2016)

The Plumber Man said:


> They may or may not have primed it. Im going to fix it.... I can't let it slide.


You da man, plumber man


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The worst problem is the 'plumbers' here have absolutely no idea what they did wrong.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

I've seen a couple pictures on here now where new construction plumbers are using cross tees for double lav. Being a service plumber I don't understand why you would use that instead of a double wye. Ever try to snake a clogged lav that has a cross tee? I also plumbed new homes for 4 years & never used a cross tee, always a double wye.

Anyway Mexicans are nice people, just don't play uno with them they always steal the green cards


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Qplumb said:


> I've seen a couple pictures on here now where new construction plumbers are using cross tees for double lav. Being a service plumber I don't understand why you would use that instead of a double wye. Ever try to snake a clogged lav that has a cross tee? I also plumbed new homes for 4 years & never used a cross tee, always a double wye. Anyway Mexicans are nice people, just don't play uno with them they always steal the green cards


 A double wye for a double sink? Ya you know about plumbing. Stick to service please .


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Besides the line being back pitched, install a clean out on the vertical line and there is nothing wrong with that install.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Qplumb said:


> I've seen a couple pictures on here now where new construction plumbers are using cross tees for double lav. Being a service plumber I don't understand why you would use that instead of a double wye. Ever try to snake a clogged lav that has a cross tee? I also plumbed new homes for 4 years & never used a cross tee, always a double wye.
> 
> Anyway Mexicans are nice people, just don't play uno with them they always steal the green cards


Smh, got any pictures of your work,,,

I don't worry about service guys when installing plumbing. The plumbers before me never did, if they can't overcome whatever problem, ,,f em


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> Smh, got any pictures of your work,,,
> 
> I don't worry about service guys when installing plumbing. The plumbers before me never did, if they can't overcome whatever problem, ,,f em


That's why service plumbers get paid more, we're always fixing the other guys incompetence


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Qplumb said:


> That's why service plumbers get paid more, we're always fixing the other guys incompetence


Post up your tax return and I'll post mine, prove it


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> Post up your tax return and I'll post mine, prove it


I'm a oms and average $1,000 a day. I'm not putting my tax returns online but here is my quick books totals. I've been both new construction & service plumber, always made more doing service. I'm not trying to start a fight with you I just don't like the attitude of let the guy behind me worry about it. Yes a cross tee is fine if there is a clean out above tee, unfortunately there never is. It is sometimes impossible to snake especially if the clog is at the tee.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Qplumb said:


> I'm a oms and average $1,000 a day. I'm not putting my tax returns online but here is my quick books totals. I've been both new construction & service plumber, always made more doing service. I'm not trying to start a fight with you I just don't like the attitude of let the guy behind me worry about it. Yes a cross tee is fine if there is a clean out above tee, unfortunately there never is. It is sometimes impossible to snake especially if the clog is at the tee.


Not to get too far off topic, but doing service you carry 1/3 of your sales as receivables?


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> Not to get too far off topic, but doing service you carry 1/3 of your sales as receivables?


That's for 2 bigger remodels, the contractor pays net 30. Should be getting that check soon. I do a lot of high end remodels. I collect right away on all service calls.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Qplumb, a double wye isn't legal because it puts the drain above the vent opening. Not sure how you get your "high end remodels" to pass inspection that way.
If they really are high end I could see the majority of that $60k being spent on fixtures so unless you're going to post up all of your books can we stop the pissing contest?
Hell, I just bid a small job where the automatic water shut down system was about 75% of the total job.
If you are mainly a service plumber and you can't snake a double tee wye you should be looking for a new line of work.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

I didn't start the pising contest. I know that a double y is against code. The code is written by imperfect people therfore it isn't perfect. I agree with lots of the code book but I don't live & die by it. I use a 2" double Y and the inspectors here allow that because they have common sense. A lavatory has a stopper restricting flow into an 1 1/4" tailpiece. There is no way in hell that the 2" pipe will get overwhelmed & suck the trap dry, it's impossible. Plumdrum I saw in another post that you didn't agree with the code on employee hand wash sinks temps because they are next to 3 bay sinks, I believe you said it's stupid. If you can disagree with the code in this case why can't I disagree with a code when I know there is a better way or it isn't necessary. I didn't belittle you for not agreeing with the code. I'm not against any of you and I'm not trying to start a fight. I believe we can all learn from each other, our mistakes and our successes. On the remodels I do a designer picks out all the fixtures and are ordered through the designer, I don't pay for them.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

In WI a double wye is legal. The trap to vent distance is less than a tee. If a double tee is installed, a clean out is required on the vertical


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I know in Wisconsin, certain fixtures we can not use a dbl San tee and have to use a dbl wye. I'm not sure on the code for Qplumb, but here dbl wye is acceptable, but a dbl San is not in all cases.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

So I guess we have to go through plumbing 101 again.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

And there is also a difference on my opinion of a code in regards to temp ( to which I enforce) and proven plumbing physics.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> So I guess we have to go through plumbing 101 again.
> View attachment 77905
> 
> 
> View attachment 77913


I've explained it pretty clear as to why when plumbed with a 2" double wye that it is impossible to overwhelm the 2" and suck the trap dry. In my 19 years of plumbing double lavatories this way I've never had a problem. I'll stick to my proven way and 30 years from now the plumber cleaning the drain will thank me.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Real plumbers install the proper fitting and install a clean out . Apparently you have been taught some pretty lousy plumbing techniques in your 19 years of plumbing. I am here for you if you need anymore plumbing advise. I educate individuals on a daily basis , so I do not mind.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> Real plumbers install the proper fitting and install a clean out . Apparently you have been taught some pretty lousy plumbing techniques in your 19 years of plumbing. I am here for you if you need anymore plumbing advise. I educate individuals on a daily basis , so I do not mind.


So. ....on a $200,000 master bathroom I'm supposed to put a clean out where exactly? It's not always possible to install a clean out that's accessible.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Qplumb said:


> So. ....on a $200,000 master bathroom I'm supposed to put a clean out where exactly? It's not always possible to install a clean out that's accessible.


Either the plumbing engineer plans that in advance or you do. Cabinet access cleanouts, closet access cleanouts, even extended access in another room.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

There are other ways to common vent also.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Either the plumbing engineer plans that in advance or you do. Cabinet access cleanouts, closet access cleanouts, even extended access in another room.


This is residential no plumbing engineer. I really don't know why this is so offensive with some of you, if there is a better way why not do it. Codes are revised, changed, removed and added all the time. That's because it's not perfect.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Qplumb said:


> This is residential no plumbing engineer. I really don't know why this is so offensive with some of you, if there is a better way why not do it. Codes are revised, changed, removed and added all the time. That's because it's not perfect.


I've worked with plumbing engineers on residential projects several times. We sit down in their office and design. A 2 story condo in a high rise building with a Sovent system comes to mind.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> I've worked with plumbing engineers on residential projects several times. We sit down in their office and design. A 2 story condo in a high rise building with a Sovent system comes to mind.


Let's see, where did we place cleanouts on that project?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> And there is also a difference on my opinion of a code in regards to temp ( to which I enforce) and proven plumbing physics.


 With all due respect to physics and your plumbing knowledge that probably exceeds mine, I doubt the red line is how water drains in the pipe. Are you sure the water trickling down the 2" pipe from a lav travels through mid air? 

I've seen a lot of double wyes over the years on back-to-back lavs. They all drained.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I suppose dumping a lav full of water might air-lock it pretty quick though.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I suppose dumping a lav full of water might air-lock it pretty quick though.


Think of me next time you dump your sink after a shave. Lol


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow. This post is on fire!


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Any inspector that's ever snaked back to back or side by side lavs will say " you know the Cross wye chokes the vent but that's the right way to pipe it ." Any who doesn't never had the good fortune .anybody that thinks that one lav or the other is going to siphon the other trap because of the cross y needs to get a life . A lot of plumbers think if it's harder it must be better .the job is hard enough we don't need to make it harder cause we can't see past our nose


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

A double wye or combo puts the trap above the start of the vent, they should use a double fixture tee.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Besides the line being back pitched, install a clean out on the vertical line and there is nothing wrong with that install.


This is an inspector and any good knowledgeable plumbers response to this foolish topic already.


----------



## Plumbnman (Jun 24, 2011)

We stack 2 tees on the vertical, one for each lav. No cleanout needed and no problem running a cable to clear it.:thumbup:


----------

